# Blood moon



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ventured out 13 miles and we ran into some Lanes and a few big Mangrove 23 inch was the stud we there back a 29 inch ARS. Mingos didn’t show up until the last spot and we were low in bait plus pretty tired we had a good time out there!


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice catch! Those are some big lanes and mingo


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, nice job dude!! Stud mangrove.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Forgot to mention the big fish hit the fly line stinger cig in the slick


----------

